# Marcin Zalewski - 5x5x5 (15.75) WR? (No)



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

Please, tell me how it's possible :
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=315&cat=4&rnd=1

Reconstruction ? Or it's juste a mistake :/
I don't understand !


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 10, 2013)

probably just a typo

and here I was expecting a surprise challenge...


----------



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

I look forward to of to know more about it, I think that it is not a mistake, that is just a fat fat skip...to see.


----------



## kcl (Nov 10, 2013)

TheYoshii15 said:


> I look forward to of to know more about it, I think that it is not a mistake, that is just a fat fat skip...to see.



Nah, it's literally not possible. It probably was meant to be a 51 and then Cubecomps automatically entered the 15 as a WR.


----------



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

Why not ? Santambrogio made a fat skip with the square-1, but a skip like that is crazy !
I hope it's just a mistake, or i stop the cube for all my life x)

EDIT : 51 it's crazy for him too, look his avg...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2013)

Definitely a typo.


----------



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

We will see, but i think in this world all is possible in the cube. Please post if you have any news about that.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was 1:15...


----------



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

I think too, but forget "1:"... hum.


----------



## kcl (Nov 10, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was 1:15...



This makes more sense than my idea.


----------



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

Apparently an error of typing happens currently...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Nah, it's literally not possible. It probably was meant to be a 51 and then Cubecomps automatically entered the 15 as a WR.



Well it's possible that a scramble will leave the cube one move away, so it isn't "literally not possible".

But yes, it's a typo


----------



## Cubo largo (Nov 10, 2013)

TheYoshii15 said:


> Why not ? Santambrogio made a fat skip with the square-1, but a skip like that is crazy !
> I hope it's just a mistake, or i stop the cube for all my life x)
> 
> EDIT : 51 it's crazy for him too, look his avg...


A fat skip on the square is simplier than a fat skip on the 5x5. It must be like pairing skip


----------



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought it was just do the 333 part. But the others made no good time, so it's not possible. Yes for typo, but he made 1:15 or 51 ? I think 1:15.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 10, 2013)

Typo ma friend


----------



## PranavCubes (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it is 1:15.75.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah probably


----------



## ZalEw (Nov 10, 2013)

I did it


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2013)

ZalEw said:


> I did it



congrats! well deserved.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 10, 2013)

ZalEw said:


> I did it


i knew you could <3


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 10, 2013)

Is this actaully legit or is he just being sarcastic


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Is this actaully legit or is he just being sarcastic



obviously legit


----------



## KongShou (Nov 10, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Is this actaully legit or is he just being sarcastic



well it seems legit so


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Is this actaully legit or is he just being sarcastic



It's legit. I saw it.


----------



## ZalEw (Nov 10, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## hubingjushi (Nov 10, 2013)

ZalEw said:


> I did it


Congratulation!! you finally did it


----------



## KirkChen (Nov 10, 2013)

so unbelievable……


----------



## Renslay (Nov 10, 2013)

Redux-skip, and no one else noticed.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 10, 2013)

Incredible. Congratulations.

Brest?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats! The rest of the world is gonna have to work really hard to catch up to your crazy speed!


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 10, 2013)

They had a typo at worlds, too. pretty sure the 7x7 world record isn't 4 seconds.


----------



## TheYoshii15 (Nov 10, 2013)

No report, 1:25.75...in brief, small dream moment


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 11, 2013)

There's a thread for that. ;-)


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Well it's possible that a scramble will leave the cube one move away



_"TNoodle generates scrambles obeying the following rules:
[...]
5x5x5: ≥ 2 moves away from solved"_


----------



## blade740 (Nov 11, 2013)

It was only a matter of time before someone got a reduction skip.
\


----------



## LNZ (Nov 12, 2013)

The 5x5x5 cube does have about 2.83x10^74 states and it is very, very remotely possible chance one can get a very easy scramble.

But it would take centuries or longer for this to happen for this puzzle.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2013)

LNZ said:


> The 5x5x5 cube does have about 2.83x10^74 states and it is very, very remotely possible chance one can get a very easy scramble.
> 
> *But it would take centuries or longer for this to happen for this puzzle.*



Nah, it could happen today.


----------



## windhero (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm fairly new to competitions but arent the scrambles checked to be fair and equal to some extent? Like anyone that has ever even tried to figure out how to solve a 5x5 would've understood that a reduction skip beats the purpose of solving a 5x5.


----------



## Username (Nov 12, 2013)

windhero said:


> I'm fairly new to competitions but arent the scrambles checked to be fair and equal to some extent? Like anyone that has ever even tried to figure out how to solve a 5x5 would've understood that a reduction skip beats the purpose of solving a 5x5.



IIRC you aren't allowed to trash bad scrambles. What you generate is what you use


----------



## kcl (Nov 12, 2013)

Username said:


> IIRC you aren't allowed to trash bad scrambles. What you generate is what you use



Pretty sure this is right. ^^


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

It's a reduction+ll skip.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 29, 2018)

If you have nothing of value to add to a thread, please don't bump it.


----------

